# broom swept



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

broom swept condition include cleaning the refrig.? I was just told to "return to property at your expense" to clean a refrig. I bid to clean... I don't know how they will like the pics of me sweeping out the refrig...What about the dirty stove, toilet ect.. Cleaning products water and scrubbing sounds like a sales clean to me. What's your take? Am I wrong?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Just another National taking advantage of the contractor and billing the client for a service they Aren't paying you for....


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

That about says it. We used to reply to stupidy like that with "refer to previous bids".


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

garylaps said:


> broom swept condition include cleaning the refrig.? I was just told to "return to property at your expense" to clean a refrig. I bid to clean... I don't know how they will like the pics of me sweeping out the refrig...What about the dirty stove, toilet ect.. Cleaning products water and scrubbing sounds like a sales clean to me. What's your take? Am I wrong?


sounds like the brothers BS!


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

garylaps said:


> broom swept condition include cleaning the refrig.? I was just told to "return to property at your expense" to clean a refrig. I bid to clean... I don't know how they will like the pics of me sweeping out the refrig...What about the dirty stove, toilet ect.. Cleaning products water and scrubbing sounds like a sales clean to me. What's your take? Am I wrong?


What does it say in their directions and who is the national ?? I have found it better to use a shop vac for the broom sweeping of carpets.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> What does it say in their directions and who is the national ?? I have found it better to use a shop vac for the broom sweeping of carpets.


That is borderline sales clean also, vacuuming.......


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I've been told that cleaning the toilets and fridge is supposed to be part of the BSC. But, I've also been told that BSC does not include the use of rags, cleaners, ect. So, when we get to a fridge, if it has a small amount of rotten food, we clear the inside of any debris and bid to wipe down the inside using cleaners, rags, ect. 

Now, if there is a large quantity of rotten food, we take pictures of the inside and remove the fridge as an uncleanable h/h due to maggots. The maggots get into the areas behind the inner shell. Places like the freezer fan, or the ice machine. Well, we can't take it apart to clean it and that's the only way you're going to get all the maggots. So, it's got to go.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> I've been told that cleaning the toilets and fridge is supposed to be part of the BSC. But, I've also been told that BSC does not include the use of rags, cleaners, ect. So, when we get to a fridge, if it has a small amount of rotten food, we clear the inside of any debris and bid to wipe down the inside using cleaners, rags, ect.
> 
> Now, if there is a large quantity of rotten food, we take pictures of the inside and remove the fridge as an uncleanable h/h due to maggots. The maggots get into the areas behind the inner shell. Places like the freezer fan, or the ice machine. Well, we can't take it apart to clean it and that's the only way you're going to get all the maggots. So, it's got to go.


 
how I handle most fridges! i`m not being paid enough to clean so if they need more than just wiped down it`s removed!


----------

